# Bulls @ Knicks: March 3rd, 2006



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Chicago* *Bulls* 






































Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
Malik Allen
Tyson Chandler

-at-

*New York Knicks* 






































Steve Francis
Jalen Rose
Quentin Richardson
Channing Frye
Eddy Curry

Will Marbury be back in time? I don't know. If we lose, we fall further into last place and also further cement their chances at a number one pick. Hopefully Curry can manage to go at least every three minutes without turning the ball over unlike last game. I wouldn't be surprised to see Butler start after that quality performance.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We play the Spurs next not the Bulls. Even though I wouldn't mind playing the Bulls instead. Then Memphis....after that the Bulls.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright the Bulls are next, now that we got Francis some practice I want to see these guys put on the same performance they did against Memphis. They can do it, I know they can. It will be bitter sweet breaking this losing streak against these clowns.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I want the Knicks to beat Chicago tonight Paxon their GM is an *******. Go get that win!


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

*Check your PM's *


*-Kitty*


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm going to the game tonight, hopefully its good.

First time going to a Knicks game as a spectator, I hope its good..

lol @ White Shadow, can't say I have anything to come back at that lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

When Sweetney enters the game, we'll shout "SWEETS! SWEETS! SWEETS!" XD


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i smell a win


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

quentin richardson is bad


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich want a good new teammate.

Bulls win late.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> quentin richardson is bad


Very bad!

The Knicks have it imbedded in their heads that they are suppose to lose every game this day forward. They don't understand the meaning of winning. Damn shame.....but I'm grateful for one thing and that's baseball season.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

For reals, once they give up hope, they just assume it's over, no desire to win. Q wasn't that bad, he was good offensively, but I didn't see the last 5 minutes so he might've caused some very crucial mistakes, so I don't know.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

From this day forward, Ben Go will be known as our new Knick Nemesis! ha, just for jokes.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i was being sarcastic when i said he was bad kitty, 4-4 from three point land and he played like 20 minutes with 16 points i think missing only 4 times, LB didnt play him and thats why we lost, LB wants this team to lose cuz he wants the bulls to get the first pick and make Isiah look like a crappy GM for doin the Curry trade, Isiah built a playoff team and made some good trades for a better team, LB just didnt do anything to make it happen, LB wants the blame to go to Isiah not himself


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> i was being sarcastic when i said he was bad kitty, 4-4 from three point land and he played like 20 minutes with 16 points i think missing only 4 times, LB didnt play him and thats why we lost, LB wants this team to lose cuz he wants the bulls to get the first pick and make Isiah look like a crappy GM for doin the Curry trade, Isiah built a playoff team and made some good trades for a better team, LB just didnt do anything to make it happen, LB wants the blame to go to Isiah not himself


I hate Richardson with a passion, didn't bother to watch the game either so I thought you were actually telling the truth. Either way, I still can't stand the guy.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> i was being sarcastic when i said he was bad kitty, 4-4 from three point land and he played like 20 minutes with 16 points i think missing only 4 times, LB didnt play him and thats why we lost, LB wants this team to lose cuz he wants the bulls to get the first pick and make Isiah look like a crappy GM for doin the Curry trade, Isiah built a playoff team and made some good trades for a better team, LB just didnt do anything to make it happen, LB wants the blame to go to Isiah not himself


There are so many ways I want to disagree with every point in this post but I dont have the energy tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich and Gordon absolutely murdered Marbury, Francis and Crawford. 1st and 4th quarters were ugly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich and Gordon absolutely murdered Marbury, Francis and Crawford. 1st and 4th quarters were ugly.


You think anyone wants to read this? Seriously...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kitty said:


> You think anyone wants to read this? Seriously...


Sure, considering you wrote "It will be bitter sweet breaking this losing streak against these clowns" on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Sure, considering you wrote "It will be bitter sweet breaking this losing streak against these clowns" on page 1 of this thread.


THere is a difference it's on the *Knicks *board. Obviously you don't know the difference of the two, genius. It's a real shame I have to tell *you* of all people that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Free speech, buddy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Free speech, buddy.


I'm not your buddy, nor isn't it free speech, you know what it's called Mod.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If I'm a genius, you're my buddy.


----------

